# When do I get a PE number?



## rleon82 (Jun 15, 2006)

Any Florida P.E.'s out there? Now how long do I have to wait to start making some nice side gravy?

:???:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 15, 2006)

8-10 weeks. It's in the third paragraph of YOUR letter chief!!!!!!


----------



## ngandy1000 (Jun 15, 2006)

60 days for OH after you pay them $30.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 15, 2006)

The boards also said 10-12 weeks for the results. So does that mean 8 weeks?

There is a Z06 with my name on it at the Chevy Stealership. :thumbsup:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

rleon, gloating again?! 

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

See if your wife will get a tattoo of your PE stamp on her SOMEWHERE! :thumbsup:

I have been trying to talk my wife into it, but I think she thinks she's above all that.  :dunno:

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh no, no Tats please. That ranks up there with women who smoke.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

If I don't pass this time I am going to tattoo sample questions all over my arms. That's not aginst the rules is it?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

Its not against the rules, but your arms must be permanently bound by a device that pierces through all arms!

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

rleon,

You don't even like those ornamental tats right up above the buttocks? Man, I like those!

My best friend's wife has his first name tatooed on her right butt cheek. ITs kind of funny. We're not all that trashy or anything- maybe just a little when needed. I think she probably just got drunk and did it one day.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 15, 2006)

At the softball game last night, there were people with more tats then teeth. Now that is trashy.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 16, 2006)

There are no old P.E.'s here? How long do I have to wait for my number? 2 weeks? 8 weeks?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 16, 2006)

Damn dude,

You are just rubbing our faces in it huh? 

My state says you get licensed in "the next few weeks" whatever and whenever that means.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2006)

You're the most senior PE on this site, rleon!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes Sir! By about 2 hours. : USA :


----------

